# How late do you take your dog out?



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

This may seem an odd concern, but Lucky doesn't really seem to need or want to go out that often for pee or poop (forgive the infantile descriptors-we use them). He'll go out first thing and do everything; maybe at noon he'll have another go at it (usually a second and last poop only); and if he goes out around 4 or 5, he's done for the night. And even if he's gone out as early as 4 (or sometimes even 3!) he rarely barks in the morning. I wake him to go out at 7 but we've all slept in past 9. I will take him out in the evening around 8 p.m. and he's always happy for a little walk, but simply doesn't need or want to go. Yesterday for example, he had his last pee outside around 4 and this morning because it was raining, he wouldn't go outside until 11 a.m. and that was fine with him. Is this normal? Guests who've arrived at 6 and are leaving at 10 offer to take him out, and are astonished that we don't-he won;t etc. Anybody else have such concerns or blessings? The vet says he's fine and that dogs self-regulate so not to worry. But I worry. Thanks.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I make one announcement when it's getting time for us to go to bed-no set time, but usually pretty late. I go to the door, open it, and call, "last call", and those that need to go will. Everyone else goes in their crate willingly.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Tom King said:


> I go to the door, open it, and call, "last call", and those that need to go will.


That is hilarious -- gives a whole new meaning to the phrase. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jennifer29 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would say as long as he's got access to go out when he wants, and he chooses not to, he's fine. I used to have a Boston Terrier who did NOT like the cold/rain/snow/etc. Sometimes I would open the door for him many times throughout the day if it was cold/etc. and once that cold air hit him he would look up at me like I was crazy and go back inside. He had been known to hold it for 24 hours before he would brave the cold or I forced him.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Generally not too late - I worry about other critters, skunks and such.


----------



## AnnaM (Jun 2, 2012)

Alcibides said:


> This may seem an odd concern, but Lucky doesn't really seem to need or want to go out that often for pee or poop (forgive the infantile descriptors-we use them). He'll go out first thing and do everything; maybe at noon he'll have another go at it (usually a second and last poop only); and if he goes out around 4 or 5, he's done for the night. And even if he's gone out as early as 4 (or sometimes even 3!) he rarely barks in the morning. I wake him to go out at 7 but we've all slept in past 9. I will take him out in the evening around 8 p.m. and he's always happy for a little walk, but simply doesn't need or want to go. Yesterday for example, he had his last pee outside around 4 and this morning because it was raining, he wouldn't go outside until 11 a.m. and that was fine with him. Is this normal? Guests who've arrived at 6 and are leaving at 10 offer to take him out, and are astonished that we don't-he won;t etc. Anybody else have such concerns or blessings? The vet says he's fine and that dogs self-regulate so not to worry. But I worry. Thanks.


Wow , U r a lucky soul!

My girls never bark to let me know they have to go out. They choose the method of intensely staring into my eyes  so I end up taking them out every couple of hours...


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler, who is over 17, will go out around 7:00 ish in the evening and then not again until 6:00 am or so when he gets up. Pretty good for a dog his age!

Tom, I love your "last call". You certainly have everyone trained pretty good.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler, who is over 17, will go out around 7:00 ish in the evening and then not again until 6:00 am or so when he gets up. Pretty good for a dog his age!
> 
> Tom, I love your "last call". You certainly have everyone trained pretty good.


That's about Kodi's schedule too, though I don't track the last one at night. I do know it's never after nine, because we're usually in bed by then! He's pretty much clock work in terms of the 6 AM wake up call, though. He whines a bit, one of us takes him down, he runs out, pees, and is back in a flash, then cuddles in bed as late as we want.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I usually take Emmie out at around 6 PM and then again at 10 or 11 PM before going to bed.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

Mmm...from 7 pm to 6 am...is about 11-12 hours..Lucky's banking a bit more than that when he goes out at 5- 6 and I wake him at 6-7 (13). I guess my question is if he holds it in from 4 p.m. (always his call-I'm at the ready to take him out and I don't let him off leash to go...don't have a fenced in yard) till 7 a.m. (more like 15 hours), is he doing any harm to his systems? I have a piddle pad at the ready for him which he uses now maybe three times a year...it's his preference and the vet says some dogs go longer than that...but I worry. Does he not drink enough water? etc. etc. Perhaps I should count it as a blessing. Thanks for your input. Last call indeed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Alcibides said:


> Mmm...from 7 pm to 6 am...is about 11-12 hours..Lucky's banking a bit more than that when he goes out at 5- 6 and I wake him at 6-7 (13). I guess my question is if he holds it in from 4 p.m. (always his call-I'm at the ready to take him out and I don't let him off leash to go...don't have a fenced in yard) till 7 a.m. (more like 15 hours), is he doing any harm to his systems? I have a piddle pad at the ready for him which he uses now maybe three times a year...it's his preference and the vet says some dogs go longer than that...but I worry. Does he not drink enough water? etc. etc. Perhaps I should count it as a blessing. Thanks for your input. Last call indeed.


I think as long as he has free access to water, and you take him out when he says he needs it, he's probably fine. Many dogs who are on kibble only diets live in a constant state of mild, chronic dehydration, which isn't good long-term. So if he eats only kibble, you might want to consider soaking his kibble before feeding him, so your sure he's getting enough moisture in his diet.


----------



## Alcibides (Feb 14, 2012)

krandall said:


> I think as long as he has free access to water, and you take him out when he says he needs it, he's probably fine. Many dogs who are on kibble only diets live in a constant state of mild, chronic dehydration, which isn't good long-term. So if he eats only kibble, you might want to consider soaking his kibble before feeding him, so your sure he's getting enough moisture in his diet.


Thats a really good idea. Thanks Actually out of the dry Orajen he eats regularly, we switched to the freeze dry which is mixed with water and I could alternate daily just to keep up his level. He had some diarrhea a few months ago and the vet mentioned his gums suggested some dehydration-could have been from his illness but that does seem important. Thanks. Here he is (below) hydrating his favorite way.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Great picture. Love it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Last potty break is around 9:30 or 10:00.


----------



## RoscoDog (Sep 18, 2014)

Once we finally got Rosco completely housebroken, it's been easy. "Last Call" is about 10pm. and then he is usually content to wait until we get up. On weekdays that is around 7am but on weekends isn't until about 9am. Sometimes he doesn't even want to go out yet first thing in the morning. I'll open the door and give him the choice. We always go to the bathroom out the back door (into the fenced yard) so he will either sit looking at the door, scratch at the door or keep looking at me and barking until I ask him if he wants to go "outside" which is our word, and then he'll run to the door as if to say 'I thought you'd never ask'. lol


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Afternoon walks around 3:00. Don't like being out when it gets dark, too many critters. Last call of the night, around 10:00 p.m.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Take it as a blessing!!!!
Atticus will sleep in as long as possible in the morning,sometimes doesn't go out till 10-11am! though we usually are off doing things by then but if not he just doesn't need to.
He usually gets put out around 8:30 as I go to bed early (I'm with you Karen!)
He is the easiest dog I've ever had! 
I will say tho that he is not much of a water drinker, unlike some of my others.
He was simple to house train as well. 
Enjoy it!


----------



## bigbadboss101 (Mar 29, 2014)

I take Coco out just before she goes to her crate. Usually that is around 10 pm but a bit later on weekends.


----------

